# Harman Kardon EZSet/EQ mike?



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm just starting to think about using REW to see what my room looks like - and I'm just doing some research before I give it a try.
I have a digital Radio Shack SPL meter that I see can be used - and I also have a mike that came with my Harman Kardon 3600 for doing the auto calibration. Is it possible to use the HK mike with the REW software? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know.

Is it an omnidirectional mic with a correction file? 
And does it interface with a data acquisition system?

You might contact Harmon and ask for the mic's specs and operational parameters. That information would make answering the question decidedly easier.

My gut feeling is that after one considers cost drivers and constraints of the Harmon device, that the Dayton EMM6 for $49 with a calibration file is light years ahead of the Harmon mic.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

SAC said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Is it an omnidirectional mic with a correction file?
> And does it interface with a data acquisition system?
> ...


That is kind of what I was thinking - I just wasn't sure if maybe someone had used it previously and maybe had a calibration file.

I just contacted them because the mike that came with my 3600 was DOA - but I have one from my 635 that works... once I get a dialog going with them I can ask about a calibration file.

That Dayton does sound like a pretty good deal for something that has known specs and a calibration file - I'll have to look into that.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

SAC said:


> My gut feeling is that after one considers cost drivers and constraints of the Harmon device, that the Dayton EMM6 for $49 with a calibration file is light years ahead of the Harmon mic.


The Dayton is now $39 on Amazon - so I plan to order one... but it looks like I will also need an amplifier, XLR cable, and XLR to headphone adapter... any suggestions on those items?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

An ART Dual USB Pre(amp) for $69 from B&H Photo.

An XLR to XLR mic cable (~15-20 foot will handle everything you might need now or in the future).
A 1/4" TRS phono plug male to 1/4" TRS phono plug male (loopback) cable. (TRS = tip ring sleeve - like a stereo phone plug)
A 1/4" TRS phono plug male 2 RCA female jacks (example)
An RCA male to RCA male cable (~10-15 foot will again handle about any situation that you might ever encounter).
Mic stand


See this site for pictures of a similar application and the pre-amp cable connections


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

SAC said:


> An ART Dual USB Pre(amp) for $69 from B&H Photo.
> 
> An XLR to XLR mic cable (~15-20 foot will handle everything you might need now or in the future).
> A 1/4" TRS phono plug male to 1/4" TRS phono plug male (loopback) cable. (TRS = tip ring sleeve - like a stereo phone plug)
> ...


Great, thank you!
I was getting confused looking at some of these things because I was thinking I would need to go XLR from the pre-amp to the line in jack on my soundcard (using a desktop computer because I don't have a working laptop)?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

The only connection to your PC from the pre-amp will be the USB cable.

The description is 'a bit' confusing!


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

SAC said:


> The only connection to your PC from the pre-amp will be the USB cable.
> 
> The description is 'a bit' confusing!


Ok, gotcha... So the preamp and usb will function in place of the plugs into my sound card to get the audio signals to REW. 

I was picturing the preamp as just functioning as part of the mic that then went to the line in - I get it now I think. 

I was looking at a different pre-amp last night that was not a USB model - maybe that's where I was getting mixed up.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

In the various diagrams, think of the Pre-amp as what is pictured as the sound card.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

SAC said:


> In the various diagrams, think of the Pre-amp as what is pictured as the sound card.


Thanks for the help


----------

